# Alexandre Da Costa



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Again...this young Canadian has a very impressive resume...and you should see his REP!!!! Wow! :lol: 

I've never heard of him. :huh: 

I must be living in a cave or something...or our coverage of fine arts (in this case the musical arts) sucks royally... :angry:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I remembered that he was Zakhar Bron's student at the Escuela Superior de Musica Reina Sofia in Madrid?  
He was a child prodigy I believe, and was exceptionally good with the piano also. And if I'm correct, he's way of playing is what we called 'Russian school'.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll check that...thanks! But you do bring up a question...what main point comes from the Russian School?...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

The Russian School is the start of revolutionary violin pedagogy as taught in the Russian conservatories at the turn of the last century. That 'innovative' early 20th century period witnessed the full flowering of Russia's school of violin playing brought to perfection by a constellation of Oistrakh disciples-Gidon Kramer, Valery Klimov, Liana Isakadze, and Igor(Oistrakh's son ). 
Think of the Russian school as red-hot, with a lush tone and unbridled emotionality. 

The Germans as traditional, rich cerebral sense of structure and sound.

The Chinese as colourless. :angry: 

The japanese as ice-blue, crstal clear and cool. They have this persistance about tonguing. :blink: 

Leopold AUER and his Violin School ( Russian+jewish )
Chronic vibrato... :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...aha...LOL...it appears the Russians and Germans have it right!...


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I agree, but where would one go to find a russian teacher in lebanon <_< 

all we have is the "french" school, in the sense that all our teachers studied in france. anybody knows what that could be like? I have heard that the franco-belgian school is excellent and responsible for people like Ysaye (sp?) and Grumieux etc...

I still like russian's more <_<


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I dunno how the French school is like...but I always thought of French as silvery and rather refined in tone. U hardly find em agressive in playing, esp. so with the cellists. But the French have very intricate bow works...do u think so?


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

What I'd need to see...to help me fully understand...are audio-visual images of the same few measures being played in all the different styles...then I'd have a head start on it all...


----------

